# Frame Manual for the Orca(SL)?



## jack.campbell (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I did a search but couldn't find anything on here and there is nothing on the Orbea Australia and Spain sites. I wouldn't mind getting the tech documents if they are available(Like minimum seat post in frame, tq settings for the carbon steerer etc..)

That and where can I buy an Arin frameset online, apparently we can't get them(Even as an Orb dealer..?) my boss told me to just buy it online.

Cheers,
Jacko


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

I've never received a manual with any Orbea frameset, but I imagine the specs are available somewhere. Try calling Orbea USA, they're very helpful even to foreigners. They might suggest how you can get an Arin as well. -

Orbea USA
600 North Broadway
North Little Rock, AR 72114
Phone: 501-280-9700
Fax: 501-280-9705


----------

